# Removing sliding windows from Hymer door



## 123868 (May 24, 2009)

Hi.
I have a 1996 A class Hymer 654. I am trying to clean the sliding front windows which have become stiff. How can i remove the window and clean runners etc?
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.
Mick


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

try silicone spray first. dennis


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Removing the window is more pain than its worth . . . WD40 will do the trick


----------

